#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Firmware 8.2 WOM 5A-23.

## Suporte Intelbras

Caros parceiros do Fórum Under-Linux,

Comunicamos o lançamento do firmware versão 8.2 para o rádio WOM 5A-23. Abaixo seguem as melhorias da atualização:

Melhorias:
» Removida opção de configurar modo SiSo, a detecção será automática do modo de 
operação;
» Apresentação do sinal individual por chain e não a soma das duas chain;
» No algoritmo do cálculo – ACK automático;
» Melhorias no nível e estabilidade do sinal recebido;
» Ajuste no gráfico de sinal e CCQ;
» Melhoria no protocolo WPA2 relacionadas ao KRACK attacks;
» Melhorias no modo cliente, quando utilizado Acess Point Mikrotik com WDS.

Logo abaixo segue o vídeo tutorial que explica como realizar o processo de atualização do firmware nos rádios da linha WOM:

----------


## jmathayde

Ola boa tarde suporte , minha fornecedora de equipamentos me informou que o wow 5000 mimo esta fora de linha , nao sera mais fabricado é isso mesmo ?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Ola boa tarde suporte , minha fornecedora de equipamentos me informou que o wow 5000 mimo esta fora de linha , nao sera mais fabricado é isso mesmo ?


Olá jmathayde,

O WOM 5000 MiMo continua em linha, caso venha a ser descontinuado um modelo será lançado como substituto.

----------


## delegato

Aqui atualizei algumas wom 23 para o firmware 8.2, e está ocorrendo travamentos, mais alguém? na versão velha nunca travavam...

----------


## delegato

Lembrando que ela trava no modo cliente wds de uma Nano M5 como ap wds!

----------


## delegato

Até hoje nenhum posição da intelbras sobre travamento das wom 23 em modo ap wds ou cliente wds ?? com certeza um bug que nunca vai ter solução! nessa versão 8.2 os travamentos são mais frequentes ainda.
Lembrando que a antena trava a parte wireless pois é possível acessa-lá via la e reinici-la ela volta.

Travamento similar a wog 212 no modo Ap que até hoje não teve solução, e a intalbras dizia que era muitos clientes conectados, sendo que ela trava até sem ter ninguém no ap.

É uma tremenda falta de respeito da intelbras não solucionar esses bugs, então retire esse modos de operação que nunca funciona e também não descreva equipamento como possível para ponto a ponto já que não repassa MAC e quando repassa trava constatemente.

Lembrando que a wom 23 não repassa o mac em cliente wds de uma wom comum que é do mesmo fabricante.

WOm 23 em wds somente com wom 23 ? talvez! se não travar né o que duvido muito não ocorrer.

----------


## delegato

up

----------


## delegato

Por fim esse equipamento trava como cliente wds do mikrotik, e também da apc 5a 20 da própria intelbras, na verdade como cliente wds da apc ele nem repassa o mac.

Tenho uns 10 equipamentos desses na rede operado em pequenos ptp até 8km, vou ter que retirar tudo, quero saber se a empresa pretende lançar um firmware para resolver esse problema, ou vou ter que levar todos esses equipamentos para a distribuidora e querer meu dinheiro de volta, pois preciso que o MAC dos roteadores dos meus clientes cheguem até meu servidor e esse equipamento é ridículo não funciona isso, de que adianta um equipamento funcionar em bridge e não repassar mac?

----------


## diegodelinda

> Até hoje nenhum posição da intelbras sobre travamento das wom 23 em modo ap wds ou cliente wds ?? com certeza um bug que nunca vai ter solução! nessa versão 8.2 os travamentos são mais frequentes ainda.
> Lembrando que a antena trava a parte wireless pois é possível acessa-lá via la e reinici-la ela volta.
> 
> Travamento similar a wog 212 no modo Ap que até hoje não teve solução, e a intalbras dizia que era muitos clientes conectados, sendo que ela trava até sem ter ninguém no ap.
> 
> É uma tremenda falta de respeito da intelbras não solucionar esses bugs, então retire esse modos de operação que nunca funciona e também não descreva equipamento como possível para ponto a ponto já que não repassa MAC e quando repassa trava constatemente.
> 
> Lembrando que a wom 23 não repassa o mac em cliente wds de uma wom comum que é do mesmo fabricante.
> 
> WOm 23 em wds somente com wom 23 ? talvez! se não travar né o que duvido muito não ocorrer.


 @*delegato*, veja esse post: https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=189537
Eles afirmam ter resolvido o problema no novo firmware.

----------


## delegato

Bom dia, eu ví, atualizei, porém continuam travando em modo wds quando é cliente ou ap de qualquer outro equipamento de marca diferente.

----------


## delegato

Esse equipamento é uma porcaria, não tem solução!.

Desisto, estou com mais de 20 unidades todas apresentam problema no modo wds que os equipamentos UBNT funciona de forma simples sem dificuldade.

Impossível com esse equipamento fazer um ptp em bridge e querer repassar os endereços físicos dos clientes no outro lado do ptp.

Sem falar no SINAL que é uma MERDA.
Lança versão que parece que só muda o nome da versão nada de corrigir os bugs!

Quero saber se a intelbras vai receber esses equipamentos de volta e devolver meu dinheiro????

----------


## delegato

Esse equipamento não funciona quando o método de autenticação é HOTSPOT pois ele não funciona bem em bridge e wds, portanto esse equipamento não deve ser usado para pequenos ponto a ponto como a empresa intelbras indica, tenho mais de 10 paradas que tive que retirar devido a travamentos, eles lançam firmware que parecem que so mudam o número do firmware e continua a mesma coisa.

----------


## alocard07

Olá amigos, estou precisando da versão 8.2 da linha WOM5a. Alguem tem essa versão? Estou com serios problemas com a versão 8.3 e com a versão 8.4

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Olá amigos, estou precisando da versão 8.2 da linha WOM5a. Alguem tem essa versão? Estou com serios problemas com a versão 8.3 e com a versão 8.4


Olá alocard07,

O firmware está disponível no tópico abaixo;
https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...069#post826069

----------

